# 400+ miles per tank (gasoline)



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I remember there was a thread some time ago where someone was asking how many MPG people were managing to get on their 2.0T's... and some people reported being able to manage over 400 miles to a tank, while others thought 270 was about as far as it would go.

With the over $4 gas prices, it seems like this is going to be more and more significant, so I was pleased that over the weekend I managed to get over 400 miles before the 'refuel' warning light came on. -Could probably have gone another 40-50 miles.









Mainly highway miles, Orlando down to Miami and back, but with quite a lot of crawling around South beach, going from place to place, along with hunting for places to park... all with the A/C running in the heat...

I managed the 530+ mile round trip weekend on one refuel and still had an indicated over 3/4 left at the end of it all...










No trickery involved, genuine mileage, just taking care of the gas pedal and keeping it legal.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

That's awesome man. I was able to do that on my gti 1.8T, drove from miami to key west and back. Managed 396 miles. On my A3 though that's a different story, but I have the 3.2. Most I've managed is 340 miles.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

on my 2.0t i haven't broken 300 mpt yet...


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

my record is 410kms non stop highway cruising at 80mph! thats only 253 miles


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It's on at my next refuel. I know I can average 30+ mpg if I'm gentle. Should give me over 400 miles to the tank.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Highest mpg I've ever hit was 36.4, while driving through Iowa at 70-80mph, going to CA.

Dave


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

My car is consistent at 340 miles per tank. That's almost all in-town, short commute driving.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I typically get right around 370 miles per tank before having to fill up, and that's city driving. On a mostly highway trip with some around town driving, I get around 31-32 mpg. The car is so fun, it's hard to keep my foot out of it though. If we're going to have a hypermiling contest, though...I guess I will participate. Anyone want to lay down the ground rules? :laugh:


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

I just did a tune up after a shot coilpack. So i'll be hopefully seeing an mpg increase here. I was getting about 22average which was horrible considering im a highway commuter. Lets see how much i get now! 400 mpt would be awesome


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

wow i usually get 250 per tank...at most..

something wrong with my car maybe?


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

My right foot has a mind of it's own... I've never been able to train it to improve my mileage like that!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> wow i usually get 250 per tank...at most..
> 
> something wrong with my car maybe?


Yeah I would start by checking in between the seat and the wheel...


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Once in my older car, I did over 50 miles in less than a quarter tank of gas, of course I was on a flatbed at that time.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

LWNY said:


> Once in my older car, I did over 50 miles in less than a quarter tank of gas, of course I was on a flatbed at that time.


is that supposed to be impressive?  that's like 14 mpg...


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

our A3's have really good mileage on the highway the car's computer estimates about 420 miles/700km / tank

In the City it's not that great however, best I ever got ws 240miles or 400km/tank and that was driving like a granny 'round town.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone know the nominal capacity of these fuel tanks? Is it the same for 2.0t and 3.2? Quattro vs. fwd?


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

post your mods with you mpg.

I'm getting 31mpg mostly highway and mid 20s in a mix of city/highway.

APR II software with ebay downpipe.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Optimal I think, is driving state routes, where the traffic limits me to ~50-60mph. I've done over 400 a few times on those roads to national parks etc. Get on the interstate and it's 80mph, no chance.

OP: are you chipped?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> is that supposed to be impressive?  that's like 14 mpg...


LOL, I meant quarter of a gallon. But in actuality, it was zero gallons. But that would have ruined the punchline.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

da da tsshhhhh


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

KnockKnock said:


> OP: are you chipped?


Nope... just Carbonio intake'd, and about 53k miles.

I took a few pictures of the various numbers: The post-fill-up part of the journey back on its own (with the car already warmed up), the car was indicating an average 34.7 MPG over about 131 miles... after I restarted this morning, it was showing 34.6:










When I first bought the car I ran an excel spreadsheet for the first 10,000 miles, inputting miles between fill-ups, gallons at each fill up, indicated average MPG, and had the spreadheet calculate actual MPG. -There was usually a slight difference, bit sometimes one way, sometimes the other... the DIS wasn't consistently or significantly 'wrong'.

When I took the photo, the 'please refuel' reminder had JUST turned on... Certainly it's the latest that's ever happened.

Keith


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> When I first bought the car I ran an excel spreadsheet for the first 10,000 miles, inputting miles between fill-ups, gallons at each fill up, indicated average MPG, and had the spreadheet calculate actual MPG. -There was usually a slight difference, bit sometimes one way, sometimes the other... the DIS wasn't consistently or significantly 'wrong'.


Awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Keith. Are you telling me the detector is now for sale cheap?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ;70994511 said:


> Keith. Are you telling me the detector is now for sale cheap?


Dude I don't get your name change. How do you get the letters inside the circles?? :thumbup::beer:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ;70994511 said:


> Keith. Are you telling me the detector is now for sale cheap?


Heheheh... Not quite!

Just that this weekend I had a load of distance to cover, but no reason to hurry.

It still happens that I get under the hammer and need to romp on the 'fun' pedal, so I need the V1 set to 'stun'...!


----------



## A3_crumbs (Apr 11, 2011)

*thumps up .:*

That's awesome to know.
I just special ordered a new 2011 2.0T manual and its good to know ill be able to get good
fuel mpg's


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

My A3 manual reports 29.4 MPG currently with 40% city and 60% highway driving in the last 1,000 miles, with everything stock. With 14.5 gal tank that should be 426 miles but I don't want the engine to be fuel starved.

I've gotten 360 miles on the tank last time and fuel gauge was at 1/4, but the warning light was not on. I will push it next time until I get the warning light and see how far it will go on a tank.

My right foot will be the biggest limiting factor in the path to achieving 400 miles on a tank, because I red line the car daily on the ramp to highway. . Can't resist that surge of torque


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

2006 2.0T, 76k, APR S1, 28.4mpg, highest 36.3mpg (S. Colorado to N. Colorado).

2009 2.0T Q, 22k, APR S1 (4/1/11), 27.8mpg, highest 31.0mpg (S. NM to Home)


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Maverickar15; The refuel light comes on at 1/8 tank, so you're pretty safe at 1/4. At 1/9 tank you still have about 1.6 gallons to bone-dry, if in doubt look at the estimated miles remaining. -I never push it below 1/8th, but I've been 30 miles into it... one time when I was in the middle of nowhere. -It still had 20-30 miles indicated remaining, but I'm not a gambler and there was a gas station.

Light foot it and you can definitely eke out the mileage...

But I'm deadly serious, I once gave a bunch of my friends a days worth of joyrides with the Lamborghini engine sound unit plugged in, and I kept the revs high and the braking LATE into the corners.... I swear it indicated an average 17MPG for that afternoon!

Keith


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

thats very impressive. I used to be able to eek out around 330 miles to a tank even with my bigger turbo and larger injectors. Lately though i've slowed my speeds down by an average of 5mph on the highway (all of my commute) and i just got 371 on my last fillup with 10mi showing until empty.

but having 350+ HP is hard to keep things slow. My trip computer #2, which i reset at each fill up, usually tells me i am getting around 22.1-22.8MPG. But if i divide the miles I've driven by the amount of gallons i fill up with, it is actually 25-26 MPG. so my trip computer isn't ever correct.


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> Maverickar15; The refuel light comes on at 1/8 tank, so you're pretty safe at 1/4. At 1/9 tank you still have about 1.6 gallons to bone-dry, if in doubt look at the estimated miles remaining. -I never push it below 1/8th, but I've been 30 miles into it... one time when I was in the middle of nowhere. -It still had 20-30 miles indicated remaining, but I'm not a gambler and there was a gas station.
> 
> Keith


Thanks for the info - so the light comes up at 1/8 tank. So my theoretical safe limit with indicated 29.4 mpg average is about 373 miles with 14.5 gal tank. Then the fuel gauge needle must have been much closer to 1/8 than the 1/4 mark. I just looked at it and it was barely dipping into the red range so I thought it would be 1/4. My eyes must have been full of optimism 

My thing though, is that I don't seem to get any better gas mileage if I shift earlier in between 2,000 - 2,500 rpm. Despite what Audi/VW says, max torque seem to come out at right around 2,200 rpm, not at 1,800. I usually end up shifting later in the rev range (2,500 to 3,000) and average MPG meter doesn't fluctuate much (29.1 - 29.4 mpg). When do you guys shift?


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

You don't have Opensky, do you? I manage about 350 miles to a tank but with the Opensky weighing it down too. That's with some spirited driving and mostly highway mileage. I swear I could probably push 400 miles if I did 65mph all highway. But definitely great to know that 400+ miles can be achieved with some conservative driving. :thumbup:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Yep. Openskye. -the mass of OpenSkye doesn't have any significant affect at constant speeds. -Accelleration/braking cycles will do more, but even then less so...

One very REAL trick to getting more miles from a tank is to install a boost gauge, and then try to keep it at a higher vacuum level than you typically do... I aim for greater than 10 inHg for as much of the time as possible...

If you call up the 'instantaneous' consumption display, you should probably notice that -for a warmed-up 2.0 motor- the vacuum corresponds approximately to the momentary fuel consumption... In my car 10inHg is about 33-35 MPG in 6th gear (DSG). 40MPG is around 13inHG... 0PSI is about 10MPG.

Once you make that mental connection, you see how hills load up the manifold pressure, how downhill slopes let you build up vacuum, and how using the brakes makes you "surrender" vacuum for an extended period afterward, you can see your way to eke out a few more MPG.

The three white marks are 3/4, then 1/2 then 1/4... the first red mark is where the refuel warning comes on, and that's 1/8th... I don't know that the linearity of the sensor is all that reliable, but on the display it's definitely the upper red line (1/8th) where the refuel alert is triggered.

Keith


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

In addition to what Keith said ^^^, I've noticed that I get slightly better efficiency, generally speaking, if I use cruise control. I attribute it to the controller having much better speed control than my foot. Human instinct is to overcompensate, then coast back down to the desired speed, dip under, then speed up, again overcompensating. It becomes this cycle where you're constantly hovering around the speed you truly WANT to be going and it is that constant acceleration (both positive and negative) that kill efficiency.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Dude I don't get your name change. How do you get the letters inside the circles?? :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ;71010981 said:


>


fck'n mac'ers.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)




----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ;71017134 said:


>


ⓙⓔⓐⓛⓞⓤⓢ ⓟⓔⓞⓟⓛⓔ ⓐⓡⓔ ⓙⓔⓐⓛⓞⓤⓢ


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ⓝⓘⓒⓔ 

I almost hit 300 miles today!


----------



## Gbeav (Jun 12, 2010)

I can get close to 350 miles or so doing ~65mph.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

Cruise control and trying to keep this up for the current tank of gas. Might hit 400 miles total! 

(Damn I need to clean my interior...)


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

srsly your cluster is fillllthyyyy :thumbdown::what:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Competitive Milage Challenge*

Should we just keep this thread as a competitive milage challenge? 










"I love economy races!!"


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ;71031807 said:


> Should we just keep this thread as a competitive milage challenge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"That's not my idea of race - that is my idea of HELL"


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

I usually average between 330-370 with half city driving but I have only touched 400+ like twice in the A3 for long trips.


----------



## punkstarkitch (Nov 20, 2005)

I think the most miles I had a tank was 380 w/probably another 10 to go, so that's sounds about par. That's with light-foot driving, and my A3 is GIAC tuned too.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Just got through about 150 miles on a quarter tank. Assuming the gauges ARE linear, that sets me up for ~600 on a tank. We shall see...


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Just got through about 150 miles on a quarter tank. Assuming the gauges ARE linear, that sets me up for ~600 on a tank. We shall see...


unfortunately they aren't. the second half tank goes much quicker than the first...always


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

NYCameron said:


> unfortunately they aren't. the second half tank goes much quicker than the first...always


Oooooohhhh, yeah.

So true.


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

I got an 06 fsi, forge cai, eurosport turbo-back exhaust, boost gauge and 18" work euroline dh. I'm happy to break 300mpg/ or average 22-25mpg.. I'm thinking my heavy wheels contribute to a slightly lower mpg.. I use the boost gauge to monitor my driving habits, I TRY not to boost so see if I can get better mpg's.. 

Gonna order an oil catch can to see if it helps out a little bit..


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

mista808 said:


> Gonna order an oil catch can to see if it helps out a little bit..


That won't do anything to affect your fuel efficiency.

Got to ~250 miles on a half tank so we can already see that the relationship between fuel QUANTITY and fuel LEVEL is NOT 1:1, because I've been averaging approximately 30-31 mpg the whole time. 250 miles on a half tank sets me up for about 500 from a full tank.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

For a kick-off, there's over 1 gallon's worth which doesn't even cause the needle to drop from full... this means -as I mentioned much earlier on- the scale is definitely NOT linear.

There's a little un-metered reserve on the RED end of the scale also... but I'm NOT a gambling man!!!

:laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> For a kick-off, there's over 1 gallon's worth which doesn't even cause the needle to drop from full... this means -as I mentioned much earlier on- the scale is definitely NOT linear.


Well not necessarily. Think of that as the y-intercept. From that point forward, the relationship _may be_ linear. I'll do a brief analysis after I fill up.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Indeed... though even allowing for the Y-intercept, driving around town entirely, I might typically get about 30 miles BEFORE the Y intercept, about 100 miles down to 3/4, maybe 90 more miles down to 1/2, then about 70 miles to 1/4, and maybe 30 miles down to 1/8...

I'd be interested to see if this tallies with your findings, but my perception is that the gauge falls slowly and gradually 'accelerates' with a linear 'actual consumption rate' kinda thing.




-Good grief... I'm obviously getting old!

-Even THINKING about this for a millisecond 20 years ago would have ad me worried that I was turning into my dad!!! :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

As an engineer, I'm prone to being interested in mathy ****.

I was thinking yesterday, theoretically, if the gauge IS linear, its fall should slow as you approach E because your efficiency should increase as the weight of fuel you're carrying decreases. I noticed that the second 1/4 tank seemed to go by very quickly.

If nothing else comes of this, it's likely the farthest I've gone on a tank-full since taking ownership.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> As an engineer, I'm prone to being interested in mathy ****.
> 
> I was thinking yesterday, theoretically, if the gauge IS linear, its fall should slow as you approach E because your efficiency should increase as the weight of fuel you're carrying decreases. I noticed that the second 1/4 tank seemed to go by very quickly.
> 
> If nothing else comes of this, it's likely the farthest I've gone on a tank-full since taking ownership.


You're forgetting to consider the shape of the fuel tank. Although mostly flat, the sides start to curve inwards and the overall volume per mark on the level sensor does not decrease linearly. 

Dave


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

If Audi were legit, they'd have written a function into the software to compensate for the fuel tank curvature.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

audi ≠ legit


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Unlegit


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> If Audi were legit, they'd have written a function into the software to compensate for the fuel tank curvature.


iirc the level sensor strip is also not straight up and down


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Doesn't need to be as long as it's a straight line


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

You can also stuff another gallon or so after the filler pops up indicating it is full. That will give you another 30 miles.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

crew219 said:


> You're forgetting to consider the shape of the fuel tank. Although mostly flat, the sides start to curve inwards and the overall volume per mark on the level sensor does not decrease linearly.


Doesn't matter. It isn't hard-wired to the gauge like in cars of old. -It's wired to an A-to-D converter, which talks to the computer, which sends an output to a D-to-A converter which drives the meter. (hint: This is how the S3 gets to do a needle sweep!)

As Rob mentions, it's the work of a moment to do a lookup table and make the needle move however you want.



LWNY said:


> You can also stuff another gallon or so after the filler pops up indicating it is full. That will give you another 30 miles.


Yep. There's also apparently a similar amount BELOW the last mark... but I don't have the grapes to test that out! :laugh:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

My 2006 2.0T usage was from full, 125/125/100/100 miles before reserve.

MY 2009 2.0TQ is a little better, from full, 100/100/100/80 miles before reserve (not totally accurate, one time the warning light came on at 367 miles, and I rarely test the last quarter).


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I hit ~350 miles with a quarter tank left. Still goin' on. I might end up refilling tonight, if not tomorrow morning. I'll put everything together in one post after that.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

It's not looking good for me. Average MPG is at 11.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ;71071946 said:


> It's not looking good for me. Average MPG is at 11.


WTF bro?! For real? You drive flat out everywhere you go?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah man you might want to see a doctor about removing the lead from your foot. That ****'s been known to cause cancer...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Sidenote:

As our cars age, it would be prudent to consider replacing the primary O2 sensor (after turbo). It measures the A/F ratio and the ECU will add or subtract fuel based on the reading. O2 sensors typically have a lifespan of around 100k miles, but several factors can reduce sensor life substantially (oil burning, excessive fuel)

The OEM sensor costs ~$150 from the dealer, most retailers have it for ~$120. I picked up the same Bosch sensor at amazon for ~$70 shipped. Not sure how much it helped or how fuel mpg changed since I installed it at the same time I went stage III

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JZAVS2

Dave


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Yeah man you might want to see a doctor about removing the lead from your foot. That ****'s been known to cause cancer...


Its known to cause mental development, which lead to the diagnosis that the lead has been there the whole time.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't know if I'll even make it to 200 on this tank...


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

Talk about lead-foot cancer causing driving mileage.....

That reminds me to take cluster shots @nighttime! :wave:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Please refuel light came on at 401.8 miles this afternoon. I immediately switched from average fuel efficiency reading to miles-till-empty and it read 45 miles. Still chuggin' along.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

You're claiming to beat me by 0.7 miles??? 

Pics, or it didn't happen!!!

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

My personal best, Southern Colorado to Northern Colorado:










What's even more impressive, check the time  not planned at all 

This was in my 2006 and I do not have the dash mat in the '09 (the dash mat was too dark, otherwise it would still be there :laugh: ).


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

My next fillup was today... one week later. Four hundred and something miles, I think it was 407 when the 'please refuel' beep came on.

That's over 800 miles with one fuel stop if you look at it that way! :wave:

Pics tomorrow


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

sheesh. I have no idea why my milage is so crappy
i hope the place I go to hasn't watered down their gas...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> sheesh. I have no idea why my milage is so crappy
> i hope the place I go to hasn't watered down their gas...


Could be any number of reasons. Slight boost/vacuum leak (DV and/or PCV are common culprits), gunked up intake valves, possibly a gunked up injector (but less likely), fuel filter, etc.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

By the time I was able to take a pic after ive found a place to park, I saw 33.9 as i was pulling into the parking lot. 
It was a 62.7 mile trip from simi to orange. Funny the fuel estimator shows 420miles capable if I maintained travel/speed.
Im glad I took off the roof/bike racks off today!

















Click for video


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Pics from that second successive tank:



















I knew it was getting close, so I took the first shot after it passed 400 miles, and the second shot the moment after the reminded light and 'beep' happened.

What's MORE significant about this tank is that after the first 130 miles (which was the last run of the single highway journey back from Miami) the last 270 miles was all 60/40 around-town driving.

Keith


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

VWAddict said:


> Pics from that second successive tank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

i just got my first 400+ miles on a tank. looks like you guys have been at it for awhile. the only reason for mine was the extend commutes this past week; orange county to the valley for 4 days.


----------



## Spitzbergen (Sep 10, 2010)

VWAddict said:


> There's a little un-metered reserve on the RED end of the scale also... but I'm NOT a gambling man!!!
> 
> :laugh:


Don't count on it. My wife hit the E the other day and the car was out of gas. She was running late and thought the reserve would save her. First time one of my cars have ever run out of gas. Luckily, brake down insurance was able to deliver a few gallons to her.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Spitzbergen said:


> Don't count on it. My wife hit the E the other day and the car was out of gas. She was running late and thought the reserve would save her. First time one of my cars have ever run out of gas. Luckily, brake down insurance was able to deliver a few gallons to her.


Shouldn't empty be where the needle would be when the car is shut down?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

No.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Running down to ''fumes" not a good thing for the fuel pumps...well not a good thing for the entire fuel system...


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

According to my gas mileage spreadsheets, I'm averaging 23.28 mpg at 307.26 miles per tank in my 3.2Q (353.8 and 219.5 are the max/min). 

My previous A3, a 2006 2.0T, averaged 26.65 mpg at 319.6 miles per tank (383.0 and 241.5 max/min). 

Wow, I hadn't looked at that comparison in a while -- not too big of a difference. The 2.0T was chipped as the 3.2Q is not. Maybe my driving habits have changed. Though, I must admit, I have been driving like a BMW prick as of late and I haven't entered my last 8 or so gas receipts which will likely bring that average down -- why can't people just stay out of the left lane?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Next refuel is going to be 93 octane and I'll be switching tunes accordingly and repeating this test. Then, I will compare stock to tuned. I think that tuned mode is going to yield better results.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Next refuel is going to be 93 octane and I'll be switching tunes accordingly and repeating this test. Then, I will compare stock to tuned. I think that tuned mode is going to yield better results.


You don't regularly use 93 octane?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Negative


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Last week I switched to 93 octane tune and fuel. I just turned 60 miles as I settled down onto the full tick mark. I have been averaging slightly less efficiency (~27-28mpg), but I also just moved (during my 87 octane testing) and as a result have been taking strictly back roads on my way to and from work. I think for the rest of the testing, I'll try and take the highway to work to make it more even. Additionally, I mounted the LMs again between testing. I'd like to, after this test, go back to 87 and try again to see what difference, if any, the different wheels made.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I think I'm up at about 390 right now... I'd guess that I might ot *QUITE* make 400 on this tank, but there's been lots of short runs. -I have been taking it easy both on the highway and about town though...

Either way, I should be able to total just over 1200 miles with only two fill-ups!

Pics when it happens!

Keef


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Here you go...

Getting close to the reminder... computer page 1:









Page 2:









Here's where the alarm went off: *-ALMOST!!!*









And when I refueled:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL








this was right after a refuel

Maybe it's the way I drive...








~90mph average on the way home on the LIE at 1:53am

but right now I have about 200 miles on that tank, and the computer says ~80 miles left till empty


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

You're obviously 'enjoying' the car! :laugh:

I just took the young'un to Universal studios yesterday... 401''7 miles when the refuel beep happened... I'm going to drive like granny for the rest of this tank and see if I can make it a grand total of over 2,000 miles over five tanks!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

With the nice weather upon us, I've been enjoying the car also. I don't think I'll crest 400 miles on this tank.  Oh well. The NEXT time, I'm going to fill up with 93 (maybe on my way home?) and I'll be taking highway to work everyday so that I can get more compatible test results to my initial run on 89.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Re-check tire pressures...?

I forget what numbers I run, but I have it on a sticker in the driver's door jamb which I added. -It's different to Factory suggestions, but not my much.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I gave the dude at the counter $50 for pump 7 on my way home and it didn't fill up 

Still gonna do the test, but my initial volume of fuel is different. Let's see if I can top the 89 number anyway.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Oh, I'm only EVER 93 0ctane by the way...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I blew it by not resetting my clock after refueling :banghead:

Anyone notice that rain induces significantly lower efficiency? I averaged ~26mpg today on my way home and driving around after work...


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Specially in heavy 'standing-water' rain, yes I noticed that too, last year.

When it REALLY sets its mind to raining here in the summertime, it's just like monsoon conditions. There's a 'sheet' of water on the surface which has to be dispersed for the tires to meet the road surface and grip.

Naturally, moving this mass of water consumes energy... actually, it can even be experienced when you hit a puddle with one front wheel, and you feel the sudden 'tug' on the steering wheel as one wheel is slowed by the water dispersal while the other rolls on unhindered.

-Now imagine a version of that 'tug' but acting continuously, and on all four wheels... This is the slowing force which the engine then has to use more fuel energy to overcome even to travel at the same speed.

-That's how I figured it to be, anyhow.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Keith,

You hit the nail on the head. I was surprised that the difference in efficiency was so significant. G.D. physics.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

I also cannot get better than 27-28, when i have the roofracks/fairing, as opposed to what ive been achieving on the same commute/route/and speed , without the racks at 30-31mpg.

e


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I can take back roads or highway to get to and from work and it's just about the same amount of time to go either way. On the back roads, however, I can average ~31-32 mpg easily. I struggle to get 28 on the highway. I thought it was supposed to be the other way around..?


----------



## quiet8p (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow!!! I'm happy with hittin the 300+ mark!! I average 300+ per tank, now that I see 400's are possible. I am excited to see if i can hold out for 400


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> I can take back roads or highway to get to and from work and it's just about the same amount of time to go either way. On the back roads, however, I can average ~31-32 mpg easily. I struggle to get 28 on the highway. I thought it was supposed to be the other way around..?


Back roads < 75 > mpg - as I mentioned earlier, when I got 36mpg in my '06. was on the back roads in Colorado.

Highway => 75 < mpg - most I ever got in my '06, was 34 and that was because the trip was almost all downhill. Otherwise, I only got about 31-32.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Amira Griffiths said:


> If its genuine then its great. Do you have Roof Rack, I think it will not be there. Because if Roof Rack is there then it won't give this much mileage.


Its genuine, I guarantee it, hand-on-heart.

It started out with the first tank as a long highway trip in no particular hurry, steady speeds and not one single traffic bunch-up or bottleneck... perfect conditions, I suppose you'd say.

Then I wanted to see if driving very cautiously could wring 400 miles in my regular work, avoiding short trips where possible etc. I've now managed the last FIVE tanks over 400 miles. NO roof-rack on any of them though.

But... funny you should ask:

This last week I've had the roof rack on, because my 8-yr-old son was competing in a triathlon down at Walt Disney World, so we've been for a couple of training rides, and then my wife took the Audi while they stayed down there for a couple of days in advance of the triathlon.

She's been driving 'normally' and so when I got the car back it had an average MPG of 25.4 for the tank, whereas I found that the full tank average had to be somewhere north of 31MPG to squeeze 400.

Now part of that might be the roof bars, bike rack and bike at highway speeds, and part of it will be the fact that my wife doesn't drive economically. I got the Audi back today and was able to eke up the mileage over my trip to work, but instead of about 30-32MPG while driving like Miss Daisy was in the back, I was getting 28-30MPG... Not awful, but definitely lower.

The gas mileage hit is DEFINITELY greatest at highway speed. The faster you go, the more the roof bars hurt you. Around town, most of the fuel is getting burned accelerating the vehicle from slowdowns and stops; so MASS is what costs money to accelerate, according to Newton's law. At steady highway speed, there's no acceleration being done, so the fuel being burned to keep the car at its steady state is going to be whatever it takes to overcome friction (tires, drivetrain etc, which really isn't affected by the rack of course) and air resistance (which most definitely IS affected by the rack) both of which combine to try to SLOW the vehicle down.

Since wind resistance increases at a nonlinear rate (if you drive twice as fast, the resistance is VASTLY more than twice as strong) the economies from slowing down -even a small amount- are significant.

Anyhow, enough of the physics for now... I have a drive to Tampa this week, and I'm going to look at a 24" triathlon bike for my son while I'm there. -If I buy it, I'll be bringing it back with the bike added to the bars and rack which will be on regardless for both directions... the long distance steady-state driving with me at the wheel should give me an excellent chance to better evaluate the speed-versus-economy curve.

Last tank before I handed the keys to my wife was about 389 to the refuel warning, but I ran it until it was at 417 I think... I took one more picture... but there's no way that this sixth tank will get 400. -Not a chance.

Keith


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ;71596941 said:


>


How many miles were you actually at when you reset though? I've had lots of times where I would be sub-400 miles on the actual trip, but when I reset after fueling up the computer says "450" or whatever.

Something I thought was interesting...when I replaced my in-tank fuel pump a couple of weeks ago, I ran it down to where the computer said 5 miles for the range, and there was still a solid inch or two of fuel in the tank. So...not saying that you should run around with it saying 0 miles range, but it seems there is a decent amount of reserve left when you get down that low.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

TBomb said:


> How many miles were you actually at when you reset though? I've had lots of times where I would be sub-400 miles on the actual trip, but when I reset after fueling up the computer says "450" or whatever.
> 
> Something I thought was interesting...when I replaced my in-tank fuel pump a couple of weeks ago, I ran it down to where the computer said 5 miles for the range, and there was still a solid inch or two of fuel in the tank. So...not saying that you should run around with it saying 0 miles range, but it seems there is a decent amount of reserve left when you get down that low.


My trip was irrelevant. It's been hard to complete a test on a full to empty tank because I've become a "cheap" gas slut. Every time I leave Chicago limits and see cheaper gas, I've been topping it off.

I shall try to resist from now on.


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

Did 29.7 mpg on this last tank for 60 highway/40 city commute. 

Can't seem to go over 30 mpg for the life of me.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Watching a vacuum gauge (well... boost/vacuum gauge!) sows you all the times when you can lift -just a little- and save a bit of gas. -I doubt I could go 400 anywhere near as easily without mine...

So there you are... a perfect justification for installing a boost gauge... "-It'll pay for _itself_ honey!"

:laugh:


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Yep. I regularly take mine down to Key West and back from MIA, usually it pulls 32-34mpg. It's at slower average speeds though, admittedly. But with full A/C on and all at 70+, I can consistently get 29mpg.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

With roof rails & Bike rack (no bike) I got 28.3 over 250 miles at a steady 65-70MPH. Without roof rails & bike rack, I now feel it's pretty safe to conclude that it would've been over 30.


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

*33.5mpg apr stg3 TSi engine*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

mods: apr stg 3 (on performance mode 93 octane)
average mph: 68mph
temp was 77 F (no A/C on)
trip: Austin-->Dallas exactly 200 miles

at the rate i was going, def over 400 m/tank

I did the trip back from Dallas --> Austin, same driving style, but with A/C this time:
mileage decreased significantly to approx 25mpg

I was able to make it back to Austin, same day on the one tank

**edit** I'm Quattro too! which is amazing in my book.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ooooooooooh... I love the white readout dash!

The CEL is the only thing which spoils the picture, for me!

Keith


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Guess what I just got for a tank!! 208 gallons! Guess what that means? FML, thats' what.


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

I just did the math on my last tank of 50/50 highway and city and I got 26.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Guess what I just got for a tank!! 208 gallons! Guess what that means? FML, thats' what.


f you can get 208 gallons into a tank, your carr has had some SERIOUS modification from original factory spec!

:laugh:

It would also cost about $832 to fill up, at $4/gal...

(I'm guessing that you really mean 208 *miles*?)


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> (I'm guessing that you really mean 208 *miles*?)



^ This...thanks for the catch on that one!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Personal best: 










And after I filled it back up...


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Nice work! 

I've been driving the Porsche for the last 3 months, while the wife drives the A3. -The wife never bothers to reset the computer OR the trip meter, but on the few times when I've filled it up for her (or with her) on successive tanks (weekends etc), I've noticed that it's been recording 230-260 miles per tank. 

In addition I've observed here CHEWING through the tread on the front tires... She's HEAVY and LATE on the brakes when slowing down for things like traffic lights. It's costing a lot in gasoline AND tires. 

It ain't the car, it's how it's driven, THAT'S for sure!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

When I let my girlfriend borrow my car, I always notice that the average mileage value is in the mid-20s. I can average mid-30s if I'm really trying, however on the days when I don't give a ****, it's about the same as she averages. The part that kills me though, is that she consistently gets ~600 miles per tank from her Golf TDI, purely city driving. :facepalm: So, it kind of *is* the car...


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

On the last tank, did 364.4 miles on 11.768 gallons = 30.965 mpg  

So with 13 gallons I can barely hit 400 miles on one tank.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Just got stage 1 chipped at waterfest and my mileage has improved! 










It seems as if I will make it! (But I'm not holding my breath)


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

just curious, for those getting over 400 per tank- how many of you are running the AC? i wonder how heavily the AC affects things. 

its super hot here right now so i am definitely using it a lot, but i usually dont most of the year.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It's an interesting question and I've definitely wondered the same thing. I typically don't use it though, as I much prefer windows down. The only time my A/C is ever on is if it's raining and it's hot and/or humid outside. It helps keep the windows clear. 

Important to note; in these cars, the heat defaults to using the A/C as well. The only time the compressor is NOT used is when the "ECON" button is lit up.


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

I found that no matter what car you drive, your technique makes all the difference. 

#1. never accelerate up hills. I keep constant throttle position and let the car slow 5 mph over the length of the hill while on the interstate. Cruise control actually gets worse mileage than I do! 

#2. light acceleration from any speed. 45mph to 70 mph or 0 mph to 55 mph doesn't matter, less throttle may take longer to get to speed but it will save you fuel over all. 

#3. If you really care to improve gas mileage on the hwy lower your speed. A car's best MPG will come ~55 - 65 MPH depending on the model. 


We have a '99 Toyota Avalon which we just tested these techniques on our trip from Cinci to Edisto Beach SC (653 miles). The car is a 3.0L V6 and weight is ~3400 empty. We had 3 average size people and probably 300 lbs of crap in the trunk. With just a driver the car is rated for 21/29: 

Cruise control. 

60mph --> 28mpg 75mph --> 25mpg 

Above Techniques. 

60mph --> 34mpg 75mph --> 32mpg 90mph --> 29.6mpg 


We get almost 600 miles per tank on the average trip. I will test this all again when I pick up my A3 in SEPT.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

dman4486 said:


> #3. If you really care to improve gas mileage on the hwy lower your speed. A car's best MPG will come ~55 - 65 MPH depending on the model.


 For me I find it to be around 65-75. You can tell if you look at your average mpg when you hold at a constant speed. If you hold at a certain speed, and the average goes down, then you're either going to fast or too slow (for max mpg). But of the average goes up, then you're heading in the right direction for max mpg


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

NYCameron said:


> For me I find it to be around 65-75. You can tell if you look at your average mpg when you hold at a constant speed. If you hold at a certain speed, and the average goes down, then you're either going to fast or too slow (for max mpg). But of the average goes up, then you're heading in the right direction for max mpg


 I bet you a thousand dollars that if you stick it on 45MPH cruise control, the MPG will be better than 55, which will in turn be better than 65, which will be better than 75. There is no way on earth that 65-75MPH is better than 55 unless your car has a serious fuel mixture malfunction. 

The wind resistance increases exponentially with speed, and the energy required to fight this resistance and maintain a constant speed doesn't just magically come from nowhere, so -given the correct stoichiometric mixture at all speeds (in other words, assuming that your car doesn't have a malfunction which makes it run significantly richer at low revs) and assuming that yo're not 'holding' the car in too low-numbered a gear, your car will be more efficient at 45MPH than 55, and more efficient at 55 than 65, etc.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

The trick is to basically keep the rpms as low as you can in your highest gear. I even drive around my neighborhood in 4th, 5th gear. Another good trick is going 1,2,5,6. I average 350-80 easily with a lot of city stop and go in the a3, and my golf gets around 450-80 with the same basic style of driving (but i do alot of spirited driving in this car and still maintain great mpg's, gotta love a 2.0 8v!)


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Well, running the engine in TOO high a gear doesn't work well, because when the load is _too_ great the engine begins to labor, and requires more fuel/air mixture to carry it happily over to the next firing stroke... 

So if the car feels like it's 'working too hard' or 'burdened', then you're past the point of efficiency. 

I'd say "keep the rpms as low as you can in your highest gear *so long as the car doesn't begin to struggle*."


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Time to change the final drive ratio on the transmission, or get really really big and skinny tires. I see alot of newer cars are geared to run 1500rpm @ 60mph, while ours are running at 2500rpm. 

Plus you can draft behind vans to save more fuel. They are low near the ground and are also tall, so it provides the perfect draft. Maybe even better are those trucks that has a whole row of mudflaps in the rear. You should be able to stay real close behind them and not worry so much since their braking performance are so much worse than your car.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> Well, running the engine in TOO high a gear doesn't work well, because when the load is _too_ great the engine begins to labor, and requires more fuel/air mixture to carry it happily over to the next firing stroke...
> 
> So if the car feels like it's 'working too hard' or 'burdened', then you're past the point of efficiency.
> 
> I'd say "keep the rpms as low as you can in your highest gear *so long as the car doesn't begin to struggle*."


 True. I usually rev 1st gear to 3k, 2nd gear to 3.5-4k then shift to 5th. It only struggles for a second or so and then its fine.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Not holding my breath. Will believe it when I see it.

I was getting 27mpg right before fill-up

I don't know how some of you break 30+mpg. That is crazy!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Spent the weekend down in North Palm Beach... about 200 mile drive each way. -Had to take my son down for a Triathlon early on Saturday, so I drove down on the Friday morning, with the OEM roof rack and TWO bikes on it, using a pair of OEM bike carriers (the Mont Blanc type), so that I could ride the course with him a few times, to drive the course into hie memory, so he wouldn't be hesitating on the day and losing time during the race.

Since the bikes like to dance around a bit up there, I kept the speed to 60MPH, set on cruise control. -For the trip I averaged an indicated 27MPG, though there was a bit of torrential rain, and some headwinds (which when you have bikes up top, are definitely more noticeable!)

On the way back, I had clear weather and a slight tailwind, and the display indicated 29.5MPG for a sustained 60MPH drive, over the first 180 miles or so, before I turned off the highway and onto the surface roads.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Here's the car with the bikes on it:










At one point, 74 miles into the drive, the mileage was actually a fraction over 30MPG... that's when the tailwind died out though. -I took a photo as it started to drop:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

VWAddict said:


>


Is that a dead bug on the bottom left of your cluster?

And is that with or without a/c on?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> Not holding my breath. Will believe it when I see it.
> 
> I was getting 27mpg right before fill-up
> 
> I don't know how some of you break 30+mpg. That is crazy!


Dancing Nancies?

If you add the range (til empty) value to the trip odometer reading periodically throughout the tank, you'll find that the sum decreases, though not linearly, as fuel level decreases. It's as if the car estimates the range high and gets closer to the actual value as it gets closer to an empty tank.

I've also recently found that as the tank gets close to empty (~


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I ran the tank down a little further (still not to empty though) and got to 434 miles before I thought I should stop at the gas station near my work...












NYCameron said:


> Is that a dead bug on the bottom left of your cluster?


yep... Love bugs. -they suck at this time of year!




NYCameron said:


> And is that with or without a/c on?


A combination of both. About 50:50 probably.

On this tank (434 miles) it was my daily commute for 230+ miles, and a run to Tampa and back (almost precisely 100 miles each way) for 200 of those miles. A/C was on for the run back up from Tampa, but mostly off for the early-morning run down there.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

according to this, I would've gotten around 460 mpt
I think I could've reached that if the destination was that far away, and I stayed between 65-70
Definitely would've broken 300 miles on the tank (something I don't remember doing)
filled up a little less than half a tank, and had 270 miles on the tank


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Recent trip - 352 miles - 11.19 gallons to top off - 31.5 mpg - if I would have ran the tank dry, estimated mileage, 455 miles.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

NYCameron said:


> according to this, I would've gotten around 460 mpt
> I think I could've reached that if the destination was that far away, and I stayed between 65-70
> Definitely would've broken 300 miles on the tank (something I don't remember doing)
> filled up a little less than half a tank, and had 270 miles on the tank


You cannot go by the vehicle's 'miles-to-empty' display. It's a wast of a screen option. Mine has -on more than one occasion- indicated 500+miles.

Also, the 'half-tank remaining' on the dial is NOT a half-tank. It's significantly less.

REAL mileage is the only test.


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep you have to measure it manually. My vehicle says 480 mi to go after fill up but I know that is B.S.

My best so far is last week when I put 372.4 miles and spent 11.7 gallons doing it = 31.8 mpg. Not too bad for mixed driving. I've reset average MPG meter once when I bought it, and it is indicating 30.3 mpg average for last 5,500 miles.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Let's not forget that altered tire sizes affect the odometer _and_ VSS. Your mileage will deviate from actual. I know I'm going about 1.2% further than the odometer thinks I am.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

1% is only 3 miles over the duration of a 300-mile tank. -Not particularly significant, given that actual mileage until the warning buzzer sounds varies by more than that anyhow.

Plus, overall diameter will reduce by significantly more than 1% with tire wear over the life of the tire. 20mm wear (that's 10mm radius wear x 2 gives the diameter) is approaching one inch.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

All true. That's somewhere in the neighborhood of 4% error due to wear. Also, I lied above; my tires are ~1-2% UNDERsized, so I'm going a SHORTER distance than my odometer thinks. Good for my oil I guess :laugh:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Heh! -Well those more frequent oil changes will keep the motor/turbo feelin' fresh! :laugh:


----------



## sergysa (Sep 30, 2011)

I easily got 420+ going from Portland, OR to Bellingham, WA and back. 90% highway miles.


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

The first tank of gas was 10% ethanol premium (32.2 avg hwy with air off and windows up using cruise)










From here Down is 0% ethanol Premium (38 avg * 14 = 530 miles air off, windows up using cruise)


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

^^^All traveling through the mountains from SC to OHio


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

omg. I LOVE the white readout and different font


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I love the double-line MPG with average and instantaneous!

Yessir


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

Only problem with this readout is all the options. You can turn them on and off, but flipping through them all is crazy; Which is why I opted for the combo readout.


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

Did another trip this weekend... Broke 2k miles already 

34.5 mpg average with 59 mph average on the way home. I got 525 miles on the first tank (~37 mpg) averaging 54 mph but I forgot the pics


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

^nice.

I've only gotten 400 miles to a tank a few times so far since I usually fill up at a quarter tank. Got 430 going to and from h20i


----------



## barefooter14 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am getting about 410 MPT on the high way. that is babying it on the on ramp and going 67 MPH rather than my usual 72 MPH if im not in a hurry getting there 20 minutes later is no biggy to me.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

dman4486 said:


> Did another trip this weekend... Broke 2k miles already
> 
> 34.5 mpg average with 59 mph average on the way home. I got 525 miles on the first tank (~37 mpg) averaging 54 mph but I forgot the pics


jesus. How do you drive at the speed limit?

The only time I drive that slow is during traffic. Otherwise I get antsy. I have to be doing at least 65 to feel like I'm actually moving


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> jesus. How do you drive at the speed limit?
> 
> The only time I drive that slow is during traffic. Otherwise I get antsy. I have to be doing at least 65 to feel like I'm actually moving



the speed limit was 35... How do you think I averaged 59 over the trip? I was as high as 110 and as slow as traffic :facepalm: 33


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

the only way to gauge the real MPG is to divide the total miles traveled by the amount of gas consumed. all the readings on the dash are arbitrary info.


----------



## ryanjn (Mar 3, 2009)

*Stage 2 2008 2.0T MT chiming in*

It's amazing how much more efficient my fuel economy becomes when I keep (or cruise) under 3k RPMS, at or around 75MPH.

When city driving, if I keep off the throttle and shift around 3k, I can get 22-25mpg easily.. but if I'm boosting (driving like I stole it), I'll be on line at BJs for a fill up by weeks end.

It's nice to have the option though.. to baby the throttle and get great efficiency, or go WOT between refuels!


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

this tank is my best MPT. go figure, the dealership recently cleaned out my light carbon build. i'm at 1/8 and just hit 390. this is from all commute miles (hwy & city driving). i can't say i babied it around but definitely was trying for a high MPT.

if i would ever take long trips, no doubt i would be getting 450MPT.


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

Just filled up from the above tank. 430 miles and she took 13.38 gallons = 32.14 MPG

This was half tank hwy and the rest city.


----------



## doc7592 (Nov 12, 2010)

I need this kind mileage I drive approx 350miles a day or 50k/yr.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

hypermiling  but seriously, I think this is my best tank ever.

The UM tune on the 3.2 gets better mileage, even booting it around every day. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ how's your driving style? I'm going to see how much I can max at.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Now that I have had the car for a while, daily driving and being sensible on the gas, it appears the mods have helped my gas milage. Every tank is around 335 to 345 miles stil hoping it could be better but it could be much worse.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> ^^ how's your driving style? I'm going to see how much I can max at.


I take advantage of on ramps, passing opportunities, and wide open country roads to gett my esp-off, high rpm fixes, but I'm not getting crazy with it.

I want to see your worst tank to see how you are flogging it!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JRutter said:


> I take advantage of on ramps, passing opportunities, and wide open country roads to gett my esp-off, high rpm fixes, but I'm not getting crazy with it.
> 
> I want to see your worst tank to see how you are flogging it!


Worst? Well, I know I once hit 1/2 tank in about 80 miles...


----------



## cmercernewyork (Apr 25, 2012)

I had posted the question... I may not be the one you remember but I am definitely concerned with my mileage.

I am putting premium in and getting around 315 miles till "fill reminder" comes up. I used to compare the results to actual (number of miles per per fill-up and gallons consumed) and actual matched the average.

I could not get 30 if I was going down hill with a hurricane tailwind. At best I get 29 and I average 26.5.... I travel 70 miles a day and 65 of them are over 55, 55 miles a day on the NYS thruway. I do not exceed 75 and usually cruise at 72.

I am disappointed that I get such crap mileage compared to others but I am happy for you guys that get the over 30 values.

I have a 2009 2.0T Quattro with 70,000 miles and new plugs. Maybe it is the Quattro that drops me to 26... no biggie I guess, it is what it is.


Carl


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Over 65 is less MPG.

40-45MPH Cruise is max MPG. 55 is declining MPG, at 65 or 70 you're definitely not going to see numbers in the over-30 range.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Besides the cruise back from SC when I got it, I've been averaging right around 270 mpt. Oh. Well.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

cmercernewyork said:


> I had posted the question... I may not be the one you remember but I am definitely concerned with my mileage.
> 
> I am putting premium in and getting around 315 miles till "fill reminder" comes up. I used to compare the results to actual (number of miles per per fill-up and gallons consumed) and actual matched the average.
> 
> ...


I am averaging 27.5 over 33k. The only time I have gotten 30+, is on the drive from my dad's place which is at 5,000 feet, to Phoenix, which is about 1100 feet above sea level, 31.8 mpg average. Phoenix to my dad's 28.8 mpg average.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Finally hit 400 miles on a single tank. :thumbup: I'd be interested to see if my mileage doesn't improve a little after getting my valves cleaned in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Just updated my excel file that dates fueling from 12/2009 til now... Max=26.98mpg, Min=17.96mpg, Avg=21.88mpg. So my tank range would be from 260.42mi-391.21mi with an average of 317.26mi/tank... I don't know if I should be angry or content but I can vouch for DC being the worst traffic with the worst drivers in America.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Finally hit 400 miles on a single tank. :thumbup: I'd be interested to see if my mileage doesn't improve a little after getting my valves cleaned in a couple of weeks.


Ah I want that wheel! 

And I think my best tank was 405 Miles lol I was on track to hit 430 but got a little heavy footed.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Ah I want that wheel!
> 
> And I think my best tank was 405 Miles lol I was on track to hit 430 but got a little heavy footed.



You sure you don't mean kilometers? :laugh: 405 miles is really good for a 3.2, unless they have a substantially larger gas tank than the 2.0T.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> You sure you don't mean kilometers? :laugh: 405 miles is really good for a 3.2, unless they have a substantially larger gas tank than the 2.0T.


haha nah I converted! That is pure highway my friend. :laugh:
600km has been fairly easy to get actually. 

City I am usually in the 400-500km range. Sometimes more like 300km, and the odd occasion I will hit 550km but that is a lot of freeway driving.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Finally hit 400 miles on a single tank. :thumbup: I'd be interested to see if my mileage doesn't improve a little after getting my valves cleaned in a couple of weeks.





Ponto said:


> haha nah I converted! That is pure highway my friend. :laugh:
> 600km has been fairly easy to get actually.
> 
> City I am usually in the 400-500km range. Sometimes more like 300km, and the odd occasion I will hit 550km but that is a lot of freeway driving.


Good Job :thumbup:

Got new tires, Nitto Motivo, 3k miles ago and my mpg dropped about 10%  Going from the stock Grand Touring A/S ContiProContacts to the UHP A/S Nitto Motivo's, I expected better gas mileage. 

Great tire, but I fear I may have developed a case of "lead-foot-itis." :facepalm:

Trying to control my take-offs, hopefully I gain some mpg's back.


----------



## born2drum (Feb 7, 2013)

*400+ Here *

On my way back from Vegas about 3 weeks ago I was able to get 415 miles oh my 2010 A3 2.0T FWD. However, in my daily commute, I avg about 25.3 mpg so i get roughly 325 miles to the tank but bare this in mind, I commute on the gawd aweful 405 in Los Angeles. Also, I drive like a grandma sometimes so I can beat my records hahahaha:wave:


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

*Hmm...*

Stumbled upon this item... Claims to get you an extra 2-4 MPG! 

http://www.amazon.com/Volo-VP12-Per...0741631&sr=1-242&keywords=audi+a3+accessories

This one says 3-7 MPG...

http://www.amazon.com/ECOMASTER-Oxy...0742161&sr=1-433&keywords=audi+a3+accessories

Score! Unless it doesn't work... I'm surprised at the amout of positive reviews that the company profile has. For the first link that is.


----------



## TheEngLife (Dec 4, 2012)

Just had my best tank ever! 730.8 miles!













I kid, it was 730.8 km (about 454 miles!)


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

TheEngLife said:


> Just had my best tank ever! 730.8 miles!
> 
> I kid, it was 730.8 km (about 454 miles!)


still...that's a lot. 

i've noticed my car gets better gas mileage than it ever has. 390-400miles/tank is pretty common lately. i have 41k on the clock.


----------



## TheEngLife (Dec 4, 2012)

pjunk1 said:


> still...that's a lot.
> 
> i've noticed my car gets better gas mileage than it ever has. 390-400miles/tank is pretty common lately. i have 41k on the clock.


Yeah it was quite the accomplishment, I am pretty sure I could have got it a bit further, but wasn't willing to push it.

Also throughout this entire tank I hardly ever pushed the car above 3000RPM or 110 km/hr (68mph). I think that speed is right around the sweet spot for fuel efficiency when highway driving.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I'm averaging 21mpg city/hiway combined in the 3.2. Can't even imagine 27. :banghead:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

My last tank fill-up was at 430.1 miles. -I'd hafta look at the receipt to see what the MPG was, but I recall in the region of 32mpg for the tank... (With the roof rack on!)

My morning commute traffic has changed significantly over the last couple of years, so my tank average has generally been dropping because of a lot of congestion, but this last tank I got a 200-mile highway drone down to Tampa and back.


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

This was with my foot in it all the time and a few 120mph+ runs


----------



## [a]bek. (Jul 21, 2012)

I get about 450-500 a tank depending on how I drive. 
Sent from my HTC6990LVW using Board Express


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

I have been able to average 54mpg...but that was only for about 11 miles on the way down from Pikes Peak


----------



## Vishio (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm lucky to ever get over 300. only time i get over 300...to around 350 is when I take a 3 and a half hour drive across PA and back. which is all highway. and I'm steady 60-65 on long drives.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Vishio said:


> I'm lucky to ever get over 300. only time i get over 300...to around 350 is when I take a 3 and a half hour drive across PA and back. which is all highway. and I'm steady 60-65 on long drives.


I think those 400+ miles per tank guys are on crack. Even at 27MPG (high rating for the 3.2), a 14.5 gallon tank is only good for 391.2 miles. :laugh::laugh:

Sure, anything is possible but :screwy::screwy::screwy:


----------



## Vishio (Nov 1, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> I think those 400+ miles per tank guys are on crack. Even at 27MPG (high rating for the 3.2), a 14.5 gallon tank is only good for 391.2 miles. :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Sure, anything is possible but :screwy::screwy::screwy:


I'm running a 2.0T and still can't reach those numbers. I HAS LESS CYLINDERS! :banghead::banghead::banghead:

although with MT and stage 2 tune.....those Clutch dumps are hard to resist :beer:


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

TTC2k5 said:


> I think those 400+ miles per tank guys are on crack. Even at 27MPG (high rating for the 3.2), a 14.5 gallon tank is only good for 391.2 miles. :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Sure, anything is possible but :screwy::screwy::screwy:


I would guess that most of those who are getting the close to 400 if not 400+ are 2.0T guys. I drove an 08 3.2Q just this Monday and I could easily tell that that engine was drinking more gas then I was used to. When I put down the gas I could see the MPG read out go to mid single digits... 

I read this thread a couple months back and have been playing the gas saving game as well (2.0T) and I can get about 350 miles before I get the low fuel light. I am looking forward to my 100k service along with carbon cleaning. Hopefully this will allow me to get into the 400+ club just once... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## TheEngLife (Dec 4, 2012)

BeeFam said:


> I would guess that most of those who are getting the close to 400 if not 400+ are 2.0T guys. I drove an 08 3.2Q just this Monday and I could easily tell that that engine was drinking more gas then I was used to. When I put down the gas I could see the MPG read out go to mid single digits...
> 
> I read this thread a couple months back and have been playing the gas saving game as well (2.0T) and I can get about 350 miles before I get the low fuel light. I am looking forward to my 100k service along with carbon cleaning. Hopefully this will allow me to get into the 400+ club just once... :laugh::laugh:


Yeah, I am 2.0T owner. I had to baby my car to get it over 400+, never going over the speed limit which was the hardest part.

Edit: Oh and I should mention the car is completely stock


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

TTC2k5 said:


> I think those 400+ miles per tank guys are on crack. Even at 27MPG (high rating for the 3.2), a 14.5 gallon tank is only good for 391.2 miles. :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Sure, anything is possible but :screwy::screwy::screwy:


Guarantee it.

Some... actually, no... MOST of my 400+ tanks have been with a rack and two bikes on top! 

-My son competes in triathlons all over the state, so I end up driving us and the bikes out there and riding reconnaissance with him... They're all highway, cruise-controlled, radar-detectored miles.


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

VWAddict said:


> Guarantee it.
> 
> Some... actually, no... MOST of my 400+ tanks have been with a rack and two bikes on top!
> 
> -My son competes in triathlons all over the state, so I end up driving us and the bikes out there and riding reconnaissance with him... They're all highway, cruise-controlled, radar-detectored miles.


Uhh... its obviously because those tri bikes are so darn aero! 

Do you have the fork mount or do you leave the whole rig on top?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Two full bikes, wheels-on. His is a little smaller than mine...




























...Can do up to 5...


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

I used to get around 425-450 out my GLI with Revo pretty easy.

I've hit 600 in the A3, I think a constant road trip I could get 700 pretty easy. 

Got to love the TDI


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

On the way to work today I saw a guy driving an A3 on the side of the road with a gas can. I wanted to stop and see if he was participating in the gas challenge as well...  :thumbdown:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I filled up this morning at 431 miles, with 35 to go. :thumbup: It's been a long time, but I've had a heavy foot. It takes serious self-control to hypermile with stage 2 software. :laugh:


----------



## Taintted (Jan 25, 2014)

Most I've gotten is 370 per tank. I'd probably get better if it wasn't for the left lane hogs during my commute to and from work.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Just averaged 36.1mpg on my way in this morning. On my way to another 400+ mile tank. :thumbup:


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

I checked my milage on fuelly. Which I actually calculate by hand.
The best I've ever gotten was 33 US MPG ( 7.1 l/100km). I average about 25mpg (9.3 l/100km) , but I'm also an aggressive driver and have bikes/ski's on my car a lot. The best I've seen on the dash was 36 US MPG (6.5 l/100km)


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

Drove from Tuscaloosa to Atlanta today to catch the Dream Cars exhibition over at High Museum (http://www.high.org/Art/Exhibitions/Dream-Cars.aspx) - was well worth the drive. Managed a little over 33 mpg.










Saw 17 great concept cars, including this 1970 Lancia Stratos HF Zero and 1970 Pininfarina (Ferrari) Modulo


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

Driving down and back to Charleston... 30.5 mpg. Put a little over 13 gallons in.


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Are you guys quattro? And what speed do you cruise at on the highway?


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

Fwd and somewhere between 70 and 90 pending traffic


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

BeaverBanker said:


> Are you guys quattro? And what speed do you cruise at on the highway?


FWD here. For my trip to Atlanta, I set the cruise for 70 and didn't deviate too much from that. Usually I drive a bit more aggressively - especially as southern drivers don't mind going well over 90 - but I was trying to be a bit more efficient to see what kind of mileage I could get.


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok this is making more sense now, where you guys are FWD.

Ive noticed a fair difference on my car between 70mph and 75-80mph (my normal speed).

For me to hit 400 miles everything has to be going right. No wind or hills and no faster than 70mph.

Highway crusing at 75-80mph im normally right around 360-370 ish.


----------

